

Ask HN: You wake up tomorrow, it's 1997 again. What would you do? - corford

Just a bit of day dreaming fun for all us solo hackers struggling to get any serious work done today while everyone else is on holiday...<p>3 Rules:<p>- When you wake up, you're the same age and in the same situation as the first time 1997 came around but you retain everything your future self knows.<p>- When you went to sleep you didn't know you would wake up the following morning to find yourself back in 1997. It just happened with no prior warning (and thus no time to make plans for such an eventuality).<p>- Tech and the world in general follow the exact same path as before (the only thing that's different is that you've seen the future up to 1st April 2013).<p>What would you do?
======
corford
OP here, this is what I'd do:

\- Drop everything and convince my parents to re-mortgage their house

\- Use the money to start a domain reselling business

\- Buy a handful of great un-registered domain names that could be sold later
if things turned sour and I lost my parent's investment

\- Build my business in to a global player over the next decade and in
parallel start buying up as many AAPL shares as I could afford

\- Sell the business and any personal property I accumulated before the 2007/8
financial crash arrives

\- Profit!!

\- Get in early with bitcoin mining

\- Sell all my AAPL stock during 2012

\- Profit!!

\- Sell all my mined bitcoins on 1st Apri 2013

\- Profit!!

\- Retire at 30, start a family and buy a load of SpaceX shares whenever they
IPO.

The best bit... it's not entirely mad to imagine someone, somewhere might have
already pulled all this off (without the need for a second trip to 1997!)

